# Chain Lube Recommendations



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

New bike is an opportunity to try new stuff, right? I've been using Tri-flow, which works pretty well, but attracts a lot of dust, oil and general muck.

Any recommendations for chain lube that wont attract the gunk. I ride in N. Cal. Pretty moderate conditions - a little dusty here and there.

Please no one say Lysol .

Thanks in advance. 

Ronnie


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*search...*

This topic has been discussed many times in great length. A search for chain life or home brew should bring up some threads. I use a homebrew lube that cost a few cents per ounce, instead of $2 per ounce. Works just as well, but any wet lube is going to turn the chain black and attract dirt. Wiping the chain off after every ride helps. The lube needs to be inside the chain, not outside. I use those blue paper shop towels, folded up to an appropriate size, for wiping. Grasp the chain with the rag and spin the cranks backwards for a few revolutions to wipe off the exterior and the chain will look better longer.

I'd only try a dry lube for MTB use. Then I'd probably lube after every ride.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Home Brew.
Lots of before and after ride Wipe Down.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I use "_DuPont Multi-Use Lubricant with Teflon_". 

It's a semi-dry lube that penetrates and leaves a waxy/slippery film. I first read of it on a Mtn Bike forum, where it's a reasonably popular lube.

An aerosol can is about $6 at Lowes big box hardware store.

It's _not_ good for "wiping off" chain's exterior ... use mineral spirits or WD40 for that.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Boeshield T-9*

The best I have ever used.
Developed by the Boeing Corp., keeps chain quiet and clean.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Rock"N"Roll GOLD


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Home Brew*



C-40 said:


> ...I use a homebrew lube...


Get over 3k miles out of my Campy chain. 

Apply the night before (or after finishing a ride) to allow it time to dry overnight. Wipe down after applying and one more time just before riding.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

+1 , cleanest lube I've used and quietens the overall drivechain noise


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Homebrew, 3 to 1 - mineral spirits to 5w30


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

Dumonde Tech or Boeshield T-9


----------



## a_roadbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

I have been using Tri-Flow for my roadbike(s) since I started riding 25 years ago. I have never had a problem. The best way to use it is to apply it the night before, let it penetrate the chain, and then wipe down the chain before you ride. If you follow this procedure, then it doesn't attract as much dirt. NEVER apply just before you ride, I use theose pink shop towels to wipe the chain after a ride. They are cheap (buy them in Costco) and they work well.

For my mountain bike(s) I use Pedro's dry lube. You have to apply it the same was as Tri-Flow - let it penetrate and lightly wipe down the chain before use.

I don't know if anyone still uses chain wax. I never used it, but the idea is that you put the chain in the hot wax and let is sit for a while. The wax helps loosen the dirt free from the chain and then the clean wax dries on/in the chain and apparenly keeps the dirt out. I never tried it, and with the new Campy Record chains that are not easily removeable for cleaning, this is not really such a good option... unless it works REALLY great.

I usually go about 3,000 miles on a chain between replacements.

Jim


----------

